# How good are ASUS laptops?



## windchimes (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am planning to buy a new laptop and my budget is around 35k which can even extend to 40k. I am pretty interested in ASUS models since they are giving good configurations at reasonable prices. ( i5 +4gb+ 750gb hdd) . And few of our pals here suggested the same. But I wish to know from any users how good is the quality of ASUS in terms of the built, performance and after sales? Can someone please throw some light on the same?


As far as the laptop is concerned my priorities are 3hrs + backup, less heating, good display, keyboard and touchpad.Usage is for regular document works (office package), image editing, surfing web and watching movies.

Looking forward..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 3, 2012)

RMA may be a problem but rest is good.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

After seeing many forums I found out that they are trurtable and quite good.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2012)

Asus is good in terms of performance, there are no heating issues also.And the ASS of Asus is also good, they provide onsite warranty.
But some users have faced some issues with its display, thats the only cons. I know about Asus laptops, but the cases are not that much, and warranty is there so you don't need to worry much about it.

Ever company(or should say laptops) have some cons. like sony laptops are pretty good and but there are people who had a bad experience with the laptop or with service of sony and also sony doesn't gives onsite warranty.
Everything can't be there in one, we have to compromise on one or the other thing


----------

